# 2019 St. Louis County/Jefferson County/Franklin County area morels



## the original morelmama

Hi Everyone! 
I'm setting up a 2019 thread for us St. Louis area folks that will include all the surrounding areas. Can't wait for the season to start. We just went out this morning to get our legs under us. Didn't find any mushrooms yet but I think it's going to be a good season.


----------



## beowulf75

Thanks for starting up the thread. I’m in Jefferson County and I, too, looked lightly today. I thought we where about a week early, so I focused on my black morel spot, which always pops earlier than themwhites/yellows do. But....NADA.

Keep searching, keep reporting. I promise to do the same.


----------



## mellowmushiestl

Also in Jefferson county. Buddy of mine found 1 small one yesterday in Desoto area. I might look at a spot this evening


----------



## Thomas

Currently on a family vacation in Washington county. My family has been looking for 2 days and haven't seen any morels yet. Also asked a local logger and on the jobs he has been cutting he has not seen anything either, think they may be a week or so out. This crazy warm weather has brought out all sorts of critters, one was a Copperhead so be mindful of where you reach. We will look this morning, but Unfortunatel today is our last day in Missouri. This evening we will be heading to Carroll county Tennessee nd continue searching there.


----------



## mellowmushiestl

My friends dad found these in his yard today...Grubville area


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Thomas said:


> Currently on a family vacation in Washington county. My family has been looking for 2 days and haven't seen any morels yet. Also asked a local logger and on the jobs he has been cutting he has not seen anything either, think they may be a week or so out. This crazy warm weather has brought out all sorts of critters, one was a Copperhead so be mindful of where you reach. We will look this morning, but Unfortunatel today is our last day in Missouri. This evening we will be heading to Carroll county Tennessee nd continue searching there.


G'Luck Thomas in your Tennessee Hunts!!


----------



## Thomas

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> G'Luck Thomas in your Tennessee Hunts!!


Thanks, we had fun on our trip. I was able to get a number of logs for my sawmill and the kids stayed in the creek for 3 solid days. Today the may apples started popping in the area we usually find morels. Think we missed it at the family farm by about a week. We will be out in the woods tomorrow in Tennessee and Alabama looking for those delicious morels.


----------



## ckorte

Just starting Madison county Illinois


----------



## the original morelmama

Went out yesterday to hit an area that usually has blacks but I didn't find a thing. i will say that patch has been producing less over the past 2 years so maybe that area is just done. 

I've noticed that with blacks. They seem to have a period of 5 years more or less and then the area is done producing. By comparison, I've hunted yellows in the same areas for decades. Not so with black morels. I'd love to hear from other long term hunters if they've had the same experience with blacks.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

ckorte said:


> View attachment 14248
> View attachment 14250
> Just starting Madison county Illinois


Nice finds Ckorte! The Race is On now!! Pick loads of em!


----------



## vroomshroom

Found small gray in South County!


----------



## beowulf75

the original morelmama said:


> Went out yesterday to hit an area that usually has blacks but I didn't find a thing. i will say that patch has been producing less over the past 2 years so maybe that area is just done.
> 
> I've noticed that with blacks. They seem to have a period of 5 years more or less and then the area is done producing. By comparison, I've hunted yellows in the same areas for decades. Not so with black morels. I'd love to hear from other long term hunters if they've had the same experience with blacks.


I’m beginning to believe most of my hot spots have flushed out and I need to find some new ones. I’ve only found blacks once in 20 years. The spot flushed prolifically for a couple, then nada for a couple, then sporadically from year to year.
But, man, that first year!


----------



## Wiz

First one April 7th. It takes a keen eye. They are coming.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

vroomshroom said:


> Found small gray in South County!


Waay to Go Vroomshroom! Keep posting your finds!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Wiz said:


> First one April 7th. It takes a keen eye. They are coming.


Welcome to the forum Wiz! Its a great resource! Youre on the board now..& it sure does take a keen eye! Thanks for sharing & Have a Good season!


----------



## Wiz

Wiz said:


> First one April 7th. It takes a keen eye. They are coming.


----------



## Wiz

This little gray I found in Bonne Terre area last Sunday. It was all alone, but this weekend looks promising. Depends on whether we get this cold front their forecasting. Good hunting everyone!


----------



## beowulf75

Found two today. Grays about 2” tall.
Jefferson County


----------



## Canofveggies

Found 8 today in St Louis County! First ones of the season for me. I would have missed them completely if it weren't for the flooding in the area I was hunting, I walked right passed these guys and hit a dead end due to water I could not get around, turned back and found these. I'm going to go back out later today and probably tomorrow morning as well. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## mellowmushiestl

Found these today in Jefferson County. Few of them are the size of a cigarette butt


----------



## joemoris

Canofveggies said:


> View attachment 14524
> View attachment 14522
> Found 8 today in St Louis County! First ones of the season for me. I would have missed them completely if it weren't for the flooding in the area I was hunting, I walked right passed these guys and hit a dead end due to water I could not get around, turned back and found these. I'm going to go back out later today and probably tomorrow morning as well. Happy hunting everyone!


 You in Hazelwood?


----------



## joemoris

I found a few in Hazelwood Friday. (the www part) youtu.be/UaPN4cWTLss


----------



## Canofveggies

joemoris said:


> You in Hazelwood?


This was in Chesterfield, I mostly hunt around the Chesterfield and St Chuck areas along the MO River. Met a guy a few years ago who hunted up in the Hazelwood area though, even told his spot! Need to get up that way one of these days.


----------



## morelmaniac78

Canofveggies said:


> This was in Chesterfield, I mostly hunt around the Chesterfield and St Chuck areas along the MO River. Met a guy a few years ago who hunted up in the Hazelwood area though, even told his spot! Need to get up that way one of these days.


Is that the same spot you found the 120 in last year?


----------



## ckorte

Picked about 50 mostly small already gave some away before last pic. The triple was ones I left to grow middle picture is one growing through a walnut shell. I know I left 100+ tiny ones in the woods to go back and get.


----------



## mellowmushiestl

ckorte said:


> View attachment 14924
> View attachment 14926
> View attachment 14928
> Picked about 50 mostly small already gave some away before last pic. The triple was ones I left to grow middle picture is one growing through a walnut shell. I know I left 100+ tiny ones in the woods to go back and get.


St.Louis or Jefferson County?


----------



## ckorte

Metro east Madison county.


----------



## Canofveggies

morelmaniac78 said:


> Is that the same spot you found the 120 in last year?


I wish I could get to get to that spot! The high water around the river kind of ruined that one for me this year. On the bright side I get to get out and hike mostly new places and hopefully find a new honey hole.


----------



## Canofveggies

Went on a evening walk with the wife and dog out around Wildwood along the Meramec, wasn't really looking that hard but saw one sitting about 10 feet off the trail and then found quite a few more in the same area, there were some really small half free morels in the same area too that we left along with some small greys that we also left. Found some dryad's saddle along the same trail in a few different places, didn't pick much of it because I have never eaten it before but I am really excited to try it.

I'd say it's time to really get out there and do some serious hunting! Good luck everyone!


----------



## mellowmushiestl

Went out to a new spot this evening in Jefferson County, found one tiny guy about an inch tall, honestly don't know how I spotted it. The area looks very promising. I was crossing a barbed wire fence on the walk out and would've stepped on this one if it weren't for my buddy. About 3" tall!


----------



## Canofveggies

Found 130 today in west St Louis county, mostly around creek beds. Tried a spot in Jefferson County first and didn't find much except false morels and one half free, headed to a new spot with a lot of creek beds and they were everywhere! Found more false morels than I ever have, at least 10 with both spots combined. I let those ones be.


----------



## mellowmushiestl

Canofveggies said:


> View attachment 15494
> View attachment 15492
> View attachment 15490
> Found 130 today in west St Louis county, mostly around creek beds. Tried a spot in Jefferson County first and didn't find much except false morels and one half free, headed to a new spot with a lot of creek beds and they were everywhere! Found more false morels than I ever have, at least 10 with both spots combined. I let those ones be.


Great haul!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Canofveggies said:


> View attachment 15494
> View attachment 15492
> View attachment 15490
> Found 130 today in west St Louis county, mostly around creek beds. Tried a spot in Jefferson County first and didn't find much except false morels and one half free, headed to a new spot with a lot of creek beds and they were everywhere! Found more false morels than I ever have, at least 10 with both spots combined. I let those ones be.


Yes, Sweet Bounty CanofVeggies! Way to find the spot!


----------



## vroomshroom

Went to a proven spot in west St Louis Co on Friday and found 26 small ones...
Probably picked them a few days too early but on public ground I didn’t want 
to chance it...I think next 2 weeks could be very good...


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Picked 49 this morning, including 4 half-free. Also found 3 nice Dryad’s. Turns out Easter bunny brought more than just eggs this year!


----------



## mellowmushiestl

Anyone finding anything fresh in good ole Jeffco? Found these 4 Friday. The 2 yellows were surprisingly fresh. Hoping to get one last hunt in this week. With any luck, this past weekends cooler weather and this weeks rain will pop some stragglers!


----------



## the original morelmama

I think you still stand a chance of finding a few fresh ones. With all the rain, older ones will probably be moldy though. Went a couple of days ago and only kept about 50% of what we found. The others were too far gone so we covered them so they could help bring more next year. Also the ticks were super bad. Be sure to spray before you go!


----------

